
Building a Startup in 45 Minutes per Day While Deployed to Iraq - matt1
http://mattmazur.com/2016/01/04/building-a-startup-in-45-minutes-per-day-while-deployed-to-iraq/
======
CodeCube
wow ... I appreciated all the details of what the experience of being deployed
was like, and your thought process leading into it.

